# Can I feed puppy Glucosamine and Chondroitin?



## Noble

Can I start giving my dog Glucosamine and Chondroitin?
He is 6 months, almost 7 months.


----------



## Emoore

Yes. I started mine on it at 4 months. Fish oil too.


----------



## Noble

Whats the dosage amounts? And what do you use?


----------



## PaddyD

Why would you feed glucosamine and/or chondroitin to a growing pup? I thought that was just for mature and aging dogs. I would think that a young dog has all the cartilage protection it needs and any additives would be either overkill and just passed through the body as waste.
But I am no biochemist.


----------



## NancyJ

My breeder and veterinarian both endorsed this and the dose they recommended was 1500mg a day. I also give fish oil (Grizzly Salmon oil) and vitamin E.

The protection and lubrcation it gives to soft growing joints is good.


----------



## PaddyD

I never gave glucosamine or chondroitin to my kids, was I a bad parent?
Seems to me those are for mature joints that are or are soon to be on the decline.


----------



## Emoore

PaddyD said:


> I never gave glucosamine or chondroitin to my kids, was I a bad parent?
> Seems to me those are for mature joints that are or are soon to be on the decline.


All they are is nutrients. Glucosamine and chondroitin are nutrients commonly found in various animal sources. Giving them is kind of like giving a multivitamin-- won't hurt and might help. If the body doesn't have all that it needs to keep the cartilage and synovial fluids healthy, it can use the nutrients from the supplement. If it doesn't need them, they will be expelled in the urine.

Won't hurt; might help.


----------



## Noble

jocoyn said:


> My breeder and veterinarian both endorsed this and the dose they recommended was 1500mg a day. I also give fish oil (Grizzly Salmon oil) and vitamin E.
> 
> The protection and lubrcation it gives to soft growing joints is good.


1500mg a day for any weight? 
Mine is 6 months, almost 7 months.


----------



## Noble

Never mind, I found the dosage on eHow...
Glucosamine Chondroitin for Dogs | eHow.com
750mg per 50lbs


----------



## Emoore

I take 1500mg per day. My dogs weigh about half what I weigh and get 1000 mg.


----------



## eddie1976E

I know this is an old thread, but did not want to create a new one that would be a repeat. 

For a growing puppy, do you give it "doggy" Glucosamine and Chondroitin or do you use the human grade? Alot of them have MSM in it...

I used to give Dasequin to my senior, is that ok for a puppy? Or avoid the MSM and just use the human grade stuff since it is cheaper. 

Thanks

Eddie


----------



## Harry and Lola

I have always given human grade Glucosamine and Chondroitin capsules, just open it up and sprinkle into food. My female has HD and I am managing her with this and also 'green lipped muscle' powder.


----------

